# Codes/Ethics



## Rulb1 (Aug 10, 2021)

If an ETL is on duty, are they supposed to answer to a code green even if there is another team lead in the building?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 10, 2021)

I usually avoid the area whenever there's a code green, but I'm pretty sure all leaders and AP respond to code greens at my store, unless they are with a guest or dealing with another issue.


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 10, 2021)

They don’t have to, it depends on a lot of other factors.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 10, 2021)

Rulb1 said:


> If an ETL is on duty, are they supposed to answer to a code green even if there is another team lead in the building?


Depends. If it’s something major, all leaders should drop everything and come running. And yes, I would think AN etl should respond to a code green


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 10, 2021)

All leaders in my store respond to a code green. One usually goes immediately to get the paperwork and/or kit needed and the rest head to the area called out. If they are not all needed, then they will disperse.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 11, 2021)

It depends if the code green is done correctly by the tm. Paperwork is done on the zebra now.


----------

